# Big Bite Bio Baits



## jwmiles (Feb 9, 2009)

If you go to big bites website, they are giving a free sample pack of the new Bio Baits. They will ask you if you want freshwater or saltwater. Tried these out and slayed Kentucky's on a local creek. Nice scent and the sample pack has one flipper, wacky worm, finesse worm, paddle worm, and tube. Just thought Id share these cause I have to say they outworked my other lures Saturday and anything Biodegradable helps preserve todays fishery for tomorrow.

Justin


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks alot! Just went there and got the info!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 10, 2009)

jwmiles said:


> If you go to big bites website, they are giving a free sample pack of the new Bio Baits. They will ask you if you want freshwater or saltwater. Tried these out and slayed Kentucky's on a local creek. Nice scent and the sample pack has one flipper, wacky worm, finesse worm, paddle worm, and tube. Just thought Id share these cause I have to say they outworked my other lures Saturday and anything Biodegradable helps preserve todays fishery for tomorrow.
> 
> Justin




When did you fish these baits? 

And where?


ostpics:


----------



## Popeye (Feb 10, 2009)

Oops, I didn't specify salt or fresh water in my email. Guess it will be a surprise.


----------



## jwmiles (Feb 10, 2009)

Flounder, They will actually email you telling you that you forgot. Just reply and they will have it to you very quick.

Cap, I was fishing a small river in SW Missouri, the Kentucky's were in a slew with a brush pile making a current break from the main river.


----------



## russ010 (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks jw - those are some good baits.. Ive used the craws before and they look goooood!


----------



## Zum (Feb 10, 2009)

I forgot(yesterday)also flounderhead59.
They emailed me back within a couple hours,asking my preference.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 11, 2009)

I didn't get an email yet. Maybe they saw my address is Illinois and not much saltwater fishing going on here so they will default to fresh.


----------



## ilinimud (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah i forgot to put what type of water in my e mail as well. Havet gotten an email back though...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Yeah i forgot to put what type of water in my e mail as well. Havet gotten an email back though...




Same here


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 12, 2009)

i did the same thing but they emailed me back and asked what kind fresh or salt


----------



## FishingBuds (Feb 12, 2009)

daltonmcgill said:


> i did the same thing but they emailed me back and asked what kind fresh or salt



X 2


----------



## angry Bob (Feb 12, 2009)

I got my sample pack awhile ago.
2-Beaver baits 
1-Tube
1-senko
1-finesse worm


----------



## daltonmcgill (Feb 12, 2009)

how long does it take for them 2 send it 2 you


----------



## ACarbone624 (Feb 13, 2009)

I got my baits today! I specified freshwater in my email.


----------



## FishingCop (Feb 13, 2009)

got mine today- look intersesting enough - biodegradable is a good thing


----------



## jwmiles (Feb 13, 2009)

How do you like the smell of those? I opened mine when I got them and MAN that is definitely unique. Have to say durability is ok. The Kentucky's loved em enough to tear em up pretty good.


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 15, 2009)

FishingCop said:


> got mine today- look intersesting enough - biodegradable is a good thing



Ha, got a second pack in the mail yesterday?? Too bad that everyone that emailed them didn't get theirs. Have no idea why another one showd up??? My luck day I guess. (No Capt., you can't have them - I already stored them away with my fishing stuff :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Mar 30, 2009)

Just received my Bio Baits :mrgreen:


----------



## russ010 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just got mine today as well... and it's a good thing - I plan on buying something from them now after seeing it in person... they sent me a bag of goodies!


----------



## Brine (Mar 30, 2009)

Got mine today. I couldn't get their finnesse worms to enlarge so I could look at the colors. Anybody else notice this?


----------

